# [SOLVED] Random restarts even after formatting



## whiteonrice (Jan 1, 2011)

*This has already been a long process, please excuse the length of this post but I want everyone to know what I have and have not tried.*

Hey guys I have a Dell Studio XPS 435mt that has been giving me issues for the last 6-7 months. It reboots without warning regardless of what I'm doing, although gaming seems to accelerate the reboot. 7 months ago, while the computer was still under the 1 year Dell warranty, I called Dell Support and went through 3-4 techs over 12+ hours. Solved nothing. They ended up sending me an OS disc and my warranty expired a few days later. >.< At this point, I was in college and didn't want to backup my computer and format.

The most common solution I found online was power supply so I went to Best Buy and bought a PSU. If I remember correctly it was a 400W (my original is 350W). Plugged it in, it worked for ~30min and reboot! Removed PSU and returned it. A few days later my apartment lost power and my computer seemed to work fine for a week and the crashes started again. So I tried to mimic the power crash by tripping my apartment breakers and the computer would work for a week or so! I thought I found my problem: cheap apartment electrical system.

Fast forward to now. I moved back home for my year off until I start dental school. I didn't use my computer much because my parent’s connection is God-awful slow (3mbps) with 3 computers in the house. I didn't really game on it, just used Firefox, video editing and Microsoft Office products. The computer restarted on me a few times but I really didn't care since I wasn't gaming.

About a week ago I picked up WoW Cataclysm. I played about 1 hour before my first restart. I opened the case and vacuumed up a lot of dust from the video card heat sink, the large fan on the motherboard, and PSU. I checked over the capacitors, they all seemed as fine as a visual inspection can tell - all flat on top. Played 2 more hours and crash! I had enough; I brought my computer to a tech shop in town. 3 hours later they said they found a Trojan virus that causes my hard drive to shutdown. They supposedly also checked the PSU, ram and hard drive. Paid $60 and left. That night I played about 90 minutes without a restart, again I thought the problem was fixed. 

The next morning (yesterday) it restarted soon into playing. I was furious at the computer and the shop. Called them, CLOSED. I formatted the computer. All I have installed now is Windows Vista 64-bit SP1, my drivers, McAffee, WoW and Adobe. I played yesterday for 3-4 hours without restarts!

I left my computer on last night to finish installing the WoW patches - about 6gb (you can play WoW while patching). At 5.1gb left, it crashed. I was hoping that maybe a Windows Update I missed automatically restarted the computer, started the download back up and went to bed. This morning I woke up to the computer in an infinite loop of reboots, not even making it to the desktop. Fans all work, they have always worked. Nothing was too hot to touch; they have been much hotter without rebooting. To completely rule out overheating I put a large utility fan on high in front of my opened case and it changed nothing.

I unplugged the power for a minute and booted it up. I got to the desktop long enough to turn the auto reboot feature off and it crashed, no BSoD; never had a BSoD. Safe mode changes nothing. At this point I have exhausted all my and my friends' computer tech knowledge I'm thinking of throwing this pos at a tree. I'm on my laptop so I can try anything you guys suggest but right now it isn't even making it to the desktop, 5 secs into booting, it restarts. I don't know much about BIOS so I haven't looked at it.

Short story:
-Computer randomly reboots, more often during gaming
-Shop *says* Trojan virus and hardware is fine, reformatted computer
-Works 1 day, next morning computer stuck in infinite rebooting loop

Please help guys! I don't have the money to buy enough components to play the guessing game!

Appreciate it,
Kevin


----------



## whiteonrice (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

I'm pretty confident that the problem is either PSU, video card or the motherboard if it is indeed a hardware failure. I had only 1 stick of ram (tried with 2 unique sticks), the motherboard and the video card (ATI Radeon 4850 - 512MB) hooked up to the PSU and it still crashed 5 seconds into boot. I plugged everything back in and at the moment, the computer is making it to the desktop and crashing after ~1 minute. I'd really love it to be the PSU but that brand new one didn't cure the problem 6-7 months ago. For the price of a motherboard, video card and PSU I could get a new tower from Best Buy. :upset:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

Hi, welcome to TSF

400W is not enough for a PCIE HD4850. This might not be the only cause of your problem, but you should replace it with a good quality 550W.

What make/model is your PSU?

What are the temperatures and voltages listed in BIOS?


----------



## whiteonrice (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

I was JUST reading the long thread on PSU's ( [URL]http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html[/URL] ) and was thinking my tiny 360W PSU would not be enough. WHY would Dell put a 360W PSU with a video card that recommends 550W+!?!?! I'm surprised it even worked for the first 11 months, how is that possible??

Anyways, what I've found on my stock PSU (I don't know what most of it means): 

_"Switching Power Supply_
_Delta Electronics, Inc. _
_Model: DPS-360FB-1A_
_Input: _
_100-127V~/10A,200-240V~/5A_
_47Hz-63Hz_
_Output: _
_+12VA/15A, +12VB/16A_
_+5V/18A, +5Vaux/2A_
_+3.3V/17A_
_Max Power: 360W_
_The combine power on +12VA & +12VB total 300W max_
_The combine power on +5V & +3.3V & 12VA & 12VB total 350W max_
_Made in China"_

As for the tempatures and voltages, I don't know how to check that in BIOS. Do you have a link to walk me through that? Unfortunately, I have to go to work now and won't be able to check those for ~10 hours but I'm looking forward to your response!

Thanks for the welcome. Happy New Year's!


----------



## whiteonrice (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

Computer restarting during BIOS, hardware scan and Windows memory test (on OS disc). Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

motherboard or power supply


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

Take the computer back to the shop that you paid $60 to repair and get them to test it again. There should be no charge for this service if it's crashing just a few days after they last looked at it.

If the computer is restarting in BIOS when there are no heavy loads being placed on the hardware, then it's not a problem with Windows, drivers, software or trojans, so they should easily be able to replicate your crashes and identify the weak/faulty part.


----------



## whiteonrice (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

The shop says it must be the motherboard. A 750W PSU didn't change anything. They also said that Dell might cover it even though it's out of warranty, because I called about the issue while it was under warranty. They gave me good documentation saying they believe it is a faulty motherboard. I'm going to call Dell soon.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

Brand & Model of the 750W PSU?


----------



## whiteonrice (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

^I don't know that but I doubt my PSU and their testing PSU are both faulty. 

Dell basically said gtfo. I guess I'll need to buy a motherboard myself. Anyone know where I can get a mobo at a fair price? :/ Computer model studio XPS 435mt. I've found reburbished ones @ $100 and new @ $170. Motherboard for Dell Studio XPS 435 MT Computers - DiscountElectronics.com And this ebay new one @ $130 obo. R849J NEW OEM Dell MotherBoard for Studio XPS 435 MT - eBay (item 350414145080 end time Feb-13-11 14:04:02 PST) Should I put in an offer?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

Personally, I would spend extra and get away from the whole OEM PC setup. Very likely the only replacement motherboard that will even fit in the Dell, is the exact motherboard you are already using. In which case, it's simply choosing the cheapest one you can find from a reputable dealer.


----------



## whiteonrice (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Random restarts even after formatting*

SOLVED with new mobo!


----------



## dpeleg (May 7, 2012)

I would like to organize a CLASS ACTION for owners of the Dell Studio XPS 435 who suffer from repeated system shutdown. Clearly the original motherboard is defective on a very large number of units. Dell must have known this and did not pursue a recall, but did quickly discontinue the series. I spent my entire warranty time with the problem and on the phone with Dell Support looking for the answer. They claimed it was a hard disk problem and replaced it. However, the system shut down continues unabated and after researching the problem, the only real solution is replacement of the motherboard. Dell probably knows exactly what the problem is and has illegally withheld the information I suggest we organize legally so that our collective power can be felt!


----------

